# cooking pigs



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

hey guys when you are going to cook wild pig do you soak it in anything (coke, sprite, buttermilk, etc.) like you would do a deer or just fry it up?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

If it is gamey I might brine it in a little salt water with some crushed black pepper, but usually I just throw it on the grill with a little seasoning. Usually I'll cook a whole ham, bone in. Start off on the smoker for a couple of hours to get some apple wood smoke on it, and then finish it off in the oven to get the internal temp hot enough for pork.


----------

